# Halloween fun in New Hampshire



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

So funny you posted this. My husband and I were just talking about going to NH next Fall. We went to N. Conway for our honeymoon, but I've never been to NH in the middle of Autumn. This is something we'll proabably do! Thanks for posting


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

My sister lives right around the corner from there!! As far as going in the middle of Autumn....just keep in mind that things start much sooner up there....by mid Oct. they are switching into winter mode. My husband and I went up to visit during Halloween one year and they actually got snow that evening!! It was awesome putting jack O lanterns out on the porch with the snow coming down. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes it does get quite chilly up there early on. We honeymooned there the first week into the second week of September and the mornings and nights were cold! But I loved it  We stayed at Adventure Suits in N. Conway and our room was facing the backyard where they have a fire pit and came out to do a fire every night. I absolutely loved it! Every morning I went out there with my coffee and watched the sun coming up over the mountains


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Yes it does get quite chilly up there early on. We honeymooned there the first week into the second week of September and the mornings and nights were cold! But I loved it  We stayed at Adventure Suits in N. Conway and our room was facing the backyard where they have a fire pit and came out to do a fire every night. I absolutely loved it! Every morning I went out there with my coffee and watched the sun coming up over the mountains


That sounds awesome!! It is absolutely gorgeous up there. My sister kind of lives out in the middle of nowhere and her property is amazing! They are surrounded by trees...and in the fall it's breath taking! We haven't been up for quite a few years....this thread makes me realize how much I miss going!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

I love the Adventure Suites!!! Even though we live in NH, my husband and I go to North Conway every year and our two young boys love going to the White Mountains every year!!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Halloween here!! We have Nightmare New England in Litchfield, Haunted Overload in Lee, Haunted Acres in Epping..... So many more!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg I can't wait till next year now! LOL


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just found this thread, I am in NH now since 1986- a native Californian and I can honestly say that is was the absolute majesty of autumn that brought my family here. Ever see those photos of Vermont and NH on a jigsaw puzzle box? The autumn colors with a green field and whitewashed church? Well, it _really does exsist_

There is nothing like it anywhere, the colors of foliage against a cobalt blue sky. The two months of glory make up for the other 10 months of lousy weather.

Thanks for the heads up on Cranmore, think we may try it this year


----------

